# Sonic's 22nd Anniversary



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Today is Sonic The Hedgehog's 22nd birthday. His games have been around for a long time and I hope SEGA continues to make more games for many years to come. To celebrate I baked a cake!
[attachment=0:8ugku5hl]003.JPG[/attachment:8ugku5hl]


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I am super jealous of your baking skills! That turned out great!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

abbys said:


> I am super jealous of your baking skills! That turned out great!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

wow I love the cake. When I got my male hedgie his name was Herby and I was like uh no your name is Sonic.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Sugargliderlove said:


> wow I love the cake. When I got my male hedgie his name was Herby and I was like uh no your name is Sonic.


Thanks! Yeah Sonic is the best name for a hedgie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How nice of you to celebrate this date! Such a beautiful cake!!!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

shetland said:


> How nice of you to celebrate this date! Such a beautiful cake!!!


Thanks!


----------

